# does any know anything about StepNstoneFarm goldens



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They breed doodles.... nuf said...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

No info about clearances anywhere on their website. So probably stay away.


----------



## johnnygoldens (Aug 4, 2011)

i cant seem to find a good breeder in ma with all clearances up to date and the ones i do find won't have a litter till next year


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there a reason why you are limiting yourself to mass exclusively?


----------



## johnnygoldens (Aug 4, 2011)

i want to be able to drive there and pick up the dog personally and be able to go see them before i decide to buy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Get on goldenbreedersresource, you will find excellent connections and possibly puppies. Remember all 4 clearances....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

johnnygoldens said:


> i cant seem to find a good breeder in ma with all clearances up to date and the ones i do find won't have a litter till next year


Very good breeders are typically only producing litters that they themselves want a puppy from. So they're not going to produce pups on a convenient schedule. A bad breeder might have five or ten in a year, so they always have pups on hand. The patience is so worth it. Who cares about a few _months'_ wait when it means that your pup has a much better shot at more _years_ with you?


----------



## johnnygoldens (Aug 4, 2011)

i wouldn't mind waiting but its gonna be 6 months or more of painful waiting and goldenbreedersresource was a big help thank you i found someone at brookshire goldens with one male 3 week old puppy dam has all clearances but i can't find any on the sire diesel


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

johnnygoldens said:


> i wouldn't mind waiting but its gonna be 6 months or more of painful waiting and goldenbreedersresource was a big help thank you i found someone at brookshire goldens with one male 3 week old puppy dam has all clearances but i can't find any on the sire diesel


Yeah, it stinks to wait. When I bought my car, I ended up getting one off the lot with a slightly different range of options than the one I would have ordered, because order times had stretched out to 4+ months.

With a dog, no way. I'm not compromising even the teeniest bit on health in order to get a dog earlier. It's a long, stressful period of anticipation, but it's also fun in a way, since you can share your excitement. GRF can be a great place to come and talk about the breed, the things you'll need for your pup, and to get some moral support on your countdown clock. This crowd will never tell you to shut up about the pup.

So spend those months figuring out how to give your dog the absolute best possible shot at a long, healthy life with you. For example, did you know that keeping a healthy weight on your dog can give you almost two additional healthy years of life? Dogs at a lean weight, on average, live almost two years longer than dogs who are moderately overweight, and they experience many geriatric diseases (heart disease, arthritis, etc.) two years later. Even some cancers show up at lower rates in lean dogs!

Heck, you could spend six months just reading the dog food threads.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Heck, you could spend six months just reading the dog food threads.


aint that the truth.... 
there are plenty of good breeders in massachusettes, NH, VT and Connecticut not to mention ME... 

finding a good breeder is essential and honestly from Boston area NH is an hour away... RI is less than an hour and to get to ME, VT and CT are a couple hours but still doable easily in a day... 

shoot I drove from NH to Ontario and back several times to talk to the breeder and bring my girl home...


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Try Twin-Beau-D in Swansea MA. We got our Sadie from there. http://www.twinbeaudgoldens.com/


----------



## johnnygoldens (Aug 4, 2011)

i have called and email all the breeders in mass, conn, and new hampshire and found brookshire goldens they have only boys so i'm going look around some more and find a girl i might just get one next year and just get ready for the puppy.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

There's definitely no harm in waiting, were waiting till next spring to get our first puppy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Any reason why you don't want a boy? I have both and both are great pets.


----------



## johnnygoldens (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not that i don't want the boy but I am looking to get a boy and a girl so i thought it would be better to get them at the same place. But if i cant find one then i'm just gonna get the boy from julie and get a girl next year.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It would be a better idea if you want two pups to get them at different ages and not littermates.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would never recommend littermates or 2 pups from the same place.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Or.. 2 pups at the same age at the same time...


----------



## teddysmommy (Jan 27, 2012)

I got my golden at stepnstone.They are great people! JUST CALL!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is an old thread but... Are you talking about StepNStone Farm in Rochester, MA? The website by this breeder makes no mention of health clearances on any of their Goldens or Labrador Retrievers or Poodles or Doodles. 

Anyone who is searching for a puppy from a breeder needs to ask for proof that clearances are done by a certified practitioner on the parents of any Golden Retriever litter for Heart, Hips, Elbows and Eyes. Eye clearances must be done yearly. I'm pretty sure those are necessary for a Lab also and you certainly wouldn't want to purchase a doodle from anyone who hasn't cleared the parents.


----------



## teddysmommy (Jan 27, 2012)

She has all clearances,like I said before you need to call and talk to the breeders most don't post all of this info on their sites.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Even if they do do all of their clearances (which is only the very beginning of a responsible breeding program)...they are breaking the code of ethics of BOTH the Golden Retriever Club of America and Poodle Club of America....
IMHO.... not behavior to support...

PCA Ethical Guidelines

Golden Retriever Club of America - The GRCA Club


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Please listen to the advice of these members...look how much experience you are getting in a page of posts. I thought I did my research, the web page looked BEAUTIFUL but found out later that this breeder had major issues (not for the good). My guy has been OK but I worry about possible health issues. I should have done more investigating. This is a life long decision you are making.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

teddysmommy said:


> She has all clearances,like I said before you need to call and talk to the breeders most don't post all of this info on their sites.


Sorry, but jeeze! Here we go again. MOST REPUTABLE BREEDERS DO! And you don't really have a choice, because if they actually pass their clearances, they are automatically posted on the OFA website, unless you might have some strange messed up way of not posting, but no one does that. So actually you should really get your facts straight before leading someone on a public forum astray. There are hundreds of experts on this website, and if you actually heed their advice you might learn something. 

Also as a side question, is it logical a breeder wouldn't post the specifics of a health clearance? Wouldn't that be something someone trying to find buyers for puppies would want to show? Unless the clearances were never done that is!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just reread my post...was a bit unclear. I was speaking about a different breeder. I have no experience with the breeder in question. Didn't want to miss lead you.


----------



## Zoolie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Stepping Stone Farms over promise and under deliver*

Melinda may just be over extended with lots of puppies, family obligations and multiple business ventures. She and her husband talk a good game, and charge top dollar, they were very disorganized keeping paperwork and agreements, and one the sale is done, they are noware to be found. The pupply I got came with had tape worm, ear mites, and HPV. It is hard to believe a vet examined the puppy a few days before I picked her up. I wrote several emails to Melinda with no relpy. 

They have beautiful dogs and our puppy is now a happy and healthy 6 month old. 

Not what I expected from a professional breeder. I have been asked by at least 20 people for the name of a breeder. I have not been able to recommend Stepping Stone for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## Justine0207 (Nov 14, 2012)

My pup came from StepNStone. I really should have done better research. 

The day I picked Simba up, I was sent home with a folder the contained my contract, his vet history, a catalog of pet products, and basic training procedures. Put the folder aside when we got home. We picked Simba up on Saturday morning, noticed on Saturday night that he had worms in his stool. Sunday night he had blood in his stool. I took him to the vet on Tuesday and spent $200 to find out he has giardia. I had brought the folder of paperwork to the vet with me and as I began looking through it, I found a print out about giardia. And that's the part that infuriates me. it was like Melinda knew the puppy had it when she sold him to me. I've tried to call her multiple times to express my discontent and have been unsuccessful in reaching her. There isn't even a voicemail set up. Very unprofessional and inconsiderate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably because they are bad breeders to begin with. If they have Doodles, STAY AWAY!!! I'm so sorry for your pup going through this.


----------

